# dog left shaking after fight over food



## Soph (Oct 10, 2008)

i have two dogs and for the first time ever my lab decided she wanted my pomerian's food. she managed to grab him but it was over as quickly as it started and my pom wasnt hurt at all. ever since then..it has been a week, my pom is shaken..he has always been a nervous dog but he will just sit there and shake plus he has barely eaten. we have kept the dogs separate at meals times but they are actually fine with each other all through out the day. 

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on helping my pom start trusting again and eating?? as i said the dogs are fine with each other and us but its like he has no confidence and the incident has put him off food. because he is only small he has to eat! is a trip to the vets any help? as theres not much we think they can do?? need some advice

Soph


----------



## Amberbuttner (Oct 7, 2008)

I would try putting treats on the floor and every time your pom eats it applaud him and let him know he isn't doing anything wrong. Then after a couple of times using treats try using some food and in time hopefully he will be able to eat more and gain his confidence back. I would continue to feed the two dogs separately for now on. good luck and i hope my advice helps.


----------



## jenasis2822 (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with amberbuttner keep the dogs serperate whilst eating try to make food fun with constant praise and cuddles he will get better as long as he isnt lossing weight. u could ring yr vets for some advice x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

hey, dont keep the dogs seperate.. this wont fix it, it might even lead to the dogs fighting, becoming protective over food..
this happened 2 my dogs..i have a large staffy cross and a small collie. 
cross i seperated them to feed in seperate rooms but i found after a few days if one went near the other when they had a bone/toy they growled.
so i bought a dog behaviour book and discoverd Hand Feeding. It worked brilliantly!
have to start with one dog first, or get partner to help but divide dogs meal into 3 or 4 portions and throughout the day use the portion whilst training your dog (commands it already knows or even new ones)
once the dog is comfortable with this, (you should have been still feeding them seperately) decrease the distance between the two dogs but make sure they dont give eye contact.
i still feed my 2 facing slightly away from eachother.
if, while you are hand feeding one of the dogs growl, or stands in a defensive pose, remove food/close your hand and tell them to be quiet.
this does take quite a bit of time.. but its worth it! my two happily lie on hteir bed with a bone each now 

hope it helps


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with a trip to the vets for this, they will only help lighten your bank account.
I'm a big fan of hand feeding, obviously easier if you feed a dry complete food.
It's also a great opportunity to use there food for training sessions instead of just dumping it all in a bowl.
I have helped a few people who have said there dog will not eat or will only eat chicken, and there totally convinced that the dog will starve itself. This isn't the case, and even if you don't want to hand feed its still quite simple to do.
place the food down, and count to 10, if the dog hasn't started to eat then remove the food and leave them to go hungry. I would do this , morning and evening. The dog will very quickly learn that the food isn't going to stay there and will start to eat it.
There are a few exceptions to this, Some old or sick dogs do lose the appetite and this wouldn't be the right treatment for them but healthy dogs will soon learn to eat when you feed them.
In your case I would try the hand feeding, first with both dogs.


----------

